# IR .tcl on a 7.2 Tivo?



## sireone (Dec 30, 2004)

WHat is the easiest way for my to add .tcl files for my Pansant/Coolsat/Viewsat satelite receiver thats running 7.2?


----------



## tivosohn (Apr 23, 2003)

sireone said:


> WHat is the easiest way for my to add .tcl files for my Pansant/Coolsat/Viewsat satelite receiver thats running 7.2?


I don't believe there's one.


----------



## Diana Collins (Aug 21, 2002)

What model TiVo? If it is a 54XXX model then you can't hack the receiver at all (except for drive upgrades) without changing a surface mounted chip on the motherboard.

If it is an earlier model, then you need hack the OS to allow you to install your own files. Start with a search for "killhdinitrd" and follow the path from there.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

You don't need to, as TiVo doesn't support services those receivers receive.


----------



## jessmacin (Jan 2, 2006)

Dan Collins said:


> What model TiVo? If it is a 54XXX model then you can't hack the receiver at all (except for drive upgrades) without changing a surface mounted chip on the motherboard.
> 
> If it is an earlier model, then you need hack the OS to allow you to install your own files. Start with a search for "killhdinitrd" and follow the path from there.


hello,

I seemed to have found my way on to another site through that search. how detailed is the process to add a new ir blaster code? i am a novice, what would a friend need to be able to do to help me?

thanks!
jessemacin


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Get and echostar receiver to receive that service.


----------

